# Nice to meet you! What am I?



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello, 

this is my first post here. :wave: My fiance and I just got our first puppy a few days ago and I've been wondering if anyone could help me decode what breed she is. We think she's just absolutely adorable, so it doesn't really matter, just curious. We know her mom was a blue heeler (although I wouldn't believe it if you told me). She's 8 weeks old. What else do you think is in the mix?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks nothing like a heeler... 
This is Tyson, he is a blue heeler








This is Shenzi, she is a blue heeler









I don't see it in your dog at all...


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree, but the person that gave her to us as our wedding gift saw her mom and she is a blue heeler. My roommate also has a blue heeler/border collie mix so he is familiar with them and is a fellow dog lover that I don't think would be mistaken. Maybe dad has strong genes? Or is there another breed that looks like a heeler?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

There's another breed that does look like a heeler, but honestly... your dogs fur and colours are just awkward... lol. I mean he's cute and really pretty but I think Dad was a mutt of many breeds.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Sometimes people who don't know a lot of dog breeds identify dogs of that approximate size with pointy ears or speckles as a heeler when they may not be.

He's VERY cute. I definitely see a terrier of some sort in there. Puppies change DRASTICALLY as they grow. So any guesses now may seem ridiculous in six months time. And, chances are, he's a mix of a mix. Give him a few more months and some personality traits/physical features may give you more of a clue.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Some kind of terrier. Cutie.  It's entirely possible he favors dad's looks over mom's. Happens all the time in mutts.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> There's another breed that does look like a heeler, but honestly... your dogs fur and colours are just awkward... lol. I mean he's cute and really pretty but I think Dad was a mutt of many breeds.


Much as I don't see heeler... mutts who have a purebred parent don't always show that parent. It's very possible the mother was a full heeler. Unless you've seen her you don't know that. >.>


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd probably believe the blue heeler part with some type of terrier, but she's really young. It's hard to make very serious guesses at this age. As she grows, it'll become easier to make guesses. Either way, she is adooorable! I love the little tuft of fur on her nose, and her markings.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't see any particular reason why mom couldn't've been a blue heeler. I think we've seen plenty of mixed breed pups on here who don't resemble their mom at all! Looks like there's some terrier in there, but that may change as she gets older. She's totally adorable though!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

terrier, maybe GSD, rottweiler, those paws remind me of the bernese mountain dog down the street when it was a puppy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

When you doubt someone's claim of a known parent, think of Squash and Shambles.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> When you doubt someone's claim of a known parent, think of Squash and Shambles.


Yeah that is what I was going to say, lol. 

OP- I am not going to doubt the heeler, even though I agree she doesn't look like a heeler. I am gonna say maybe some terrier or hound is in the mix, but I do think she is a probably mix of mixes at least on one side.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

Squash and shambles?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sadiegirl said:


> Squash and shambles?


Two members dogs, whose mother is a known Alaskan Husky, father is unknown but is believed to be another alaskan husky if I remember correctly, but they look like big bully mixes.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I read the thread recently and it seems like there's some bully in the line but the only dogs that she could have bred with at the time were most likely Alaskans (which apparently have a touch of bully breeds of some kind).


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Some sort of Terrier for sure, other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, in a strange turn of events I know exactly what she is now. Mom was a purebred heeler and dad is a rottweiler. The guy that gave her to us came clean about it to me this morning, and said that he lied about the dad because he knew I wouldn't take her otherwise. I'm not very happy about this.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She is so cute! Why wouldn't you take her if you knew the breed mixes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Much as I don't see heeler... mutts who have a purebred parent don't always show that parent. It's very possible the mother was a full heeler. Unless you've seen her you don't know that. >.>


Please show me where I stated that there is no way in heck Mom is a heeler? lol. I said I don't see heeler, and that yes, there is another breed that looks very much like a heeler. But nowhere did I say "No, There is absolutely no way that is a heeler" just that IMO she looks nothing like a heeler. 

-----

I totally agree with those who say she looks like she's got some terrier/hound mix in there.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What's wrong with having a Rottie mix...? They're good dogs...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Rotties are awesome dogs. Every rottie I've ever met has been a friendly and lovable dog. Don't buy into any hype about the breed -- they are not vicious by nature.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

Well she's small and cute now, but I don't know if I want that big of a dog. Fiance is totally fine with it but if we had to get an apartment or something down the road I wouldn't want her breed to be an issue in getting approved. I was a lot more okay with it when I thought she had terrier in her, because it would make her a little smaller and easier to handle. Plus I'm just mad I was lied to about it so I couldn't make an informed decision before I took her home. I don't want to be one of those owners that gets sucked into a cute face without thinking through the commitment completely.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

nvm, answered above lol.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

I also have to consider my current roommate and the owner of the farm I manage. Idk if they'd be okay with it either, although I know that Rottweilers do have a better disposition than what people say


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

He said he lied because he knew I wouldn't take her if I knew about the dad, and he wanted me to take her home and fall in love before he told me about it. It's just not a breed I would have picked for myself


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, the good thing is that there are a lot of black and tan breeds, and she doesn't really have the rottie head, so you could get away with calling her whatever you want. Just say she's a cattle dog mix on her official paperwork and leave the rottie part out, or choose some kind of black and tan hound or terrier and claim she's that. 

As for temperament, mixes can lean much more one way or the other. She may not have many rottie traits. Sometimes I think people worry too much about breed when they should be looking at the dog in front of them. Is she sweet and friendly so far? Socialize and train her and keep her that way. 

She also may grow up to be closer to the ACD in size, so don't worry about that yet.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Now that you know what she is, I totally see it. 
BUT - most people won't. 

I agree with Crantastic. Just train her and raise her the way you were already planning to raise her and she'll be just fine. She'll be a great dog. 
Our dog was kind of 'dropped' on us as well, not in the same way, but we weren't planning on getting a dog and then suddenly... we had one. We had no clue what he looked like before he was brought to our door with his things and only knew that he was a bulldog. When we got handed his papers, 1 said miniature bulldog, another said boxer, and another said boston terrier. 
We were confused and a little nervous because we had not intended to have a BOXER in a 2 bedroom apartment and so many people would look at him (and still do) and say there was no way he was a boston terrier/bulldog mix because his paws were huge and he has the boxer colours. 

Although nervous... we stuck to our guns and trained him and waited to find out what exactly he would turn out to be. 
Low and behold, at 9 months old, our Boston Bulldog weighs 30lbs and hasn't grown much at all in a while, so we're pretty certain of his breed now. 

Give it some time, your dog is little and ready to learn. Teach her. Socialise her. She will be a wonderful dog regardless of her breed.


----------



## Sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2013)

I guess that's what has me nervous. I was already VERY surprised (and still pretty worried) about being given a dog in the first place. We had a family dog growing up but she was an Australian Shepherd that was pretty much full grown so this is my first puppy and I'm feeling the weight of responsibility. Plus we are in a trailer on the farm I work at so it's not a big house and my roommate is annoyed at my naughty cats sometimes already. 

But I do have the GREAT benefit of being able to take her to work on the farm every day so she is getting tons of exercise, socialized with at least five other dogs of varying breeds, socialized with many other workers/UPS drivers/clients, and sees a lot of things in many different situations which is awesome training in itself. 

So far she has been an absolute sweetheart and quick to learn, so I think you're right in just continuing her training to keep her that way. I know I'm a worry wart, and I want to do right by all my pets.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Good news is she looks nothing like a rotty so unless it shows up when she's much older you'll likely be able to call her any old mutt and get away with having her in an apartment. Heelers aren't very large dogs so she may not exceed basic weight limits either.

Rotties are family dogs. They are excellent companions that love to please you. She will be a good dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sadiegirl said:


> I guess that's what has me nervous. I was already VERY surprised (and still pretty worried) about being given a dog in the first place. We had a family dog growing up but she was an Australian Shepherd that was pretty much full grown so this is my first puppy and I'm feeling the weight of responsibility. Plus we are in a trailer on the farm I work at so it's not a big house and my roommate is annoyed at my naughty cats sometimes already.
> 
> But I do have the GREAT benefit of being able to take her to work on the farm every day so she is getting tons of exercise, socialized with at least five other dogs of varying breeds, socialized with many other workers/UPS drivers/clients, and sees a lot of things in many different situations which is awesome training in itself.
> 
> So far she has been an absolute sweetheart and quick to learn, so I think you're right in just continuing her training to keep her that way. I know I'm a worry wart, and I want to do right by all my pets.


Abbylynn is a Doberman/Rottweiler mix that I adopted at 5 months old. She will be 3 years old in January. She is absolutely one of the sweetest, intelligent, fun loving, biddable, dogs I own. And she does not bark! She "huffs" instead. If she does bark I had better pay attention! She is also loyal and protective and loves humans, dogs, and cats, and my parakeet ... and children too!. She also only weighs 65 pounds when she is at her proper weight. (Been dieting ... was 74.9 pounds! :/)

I wish you luck .... but you can call your pup an Airedale mix for all that matters .... or Airdale/ACD mix. Personally I thought the puppy's face looked Terrier! Lol! 

Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I had a GSD in an apartment for years before I moved into a house. It's a misconception that large dogs don't do well in apartments or small homes..they do fine. Have you seen a dog that lives in a backyard all day? They don't do much.. and I really doubt they get more exercise than a dog that lives in an apartment where the owner is forced to take the dog out for walks. A walk is much more engaging for the dog and encourages them to use all their senses to take in the world around them vs. just living on a back porch, barking, upsetting neighbors, digging, etc... usually getting into trouble!

Also, when it comes time to disclose the breed just say you don't know or that she's a mix. She doesn't look rottie at all...you could just say terrier mix and I would believe it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

For us to be of ANY help, we will require frequent updates and PICS!!!! :becky: 
But I'm sure you'll all be fine.


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

Sadiegirl said:


> Well, in a strange turn of events I know exactly what she is now. Mom was a purebred heeler and dad is a rottweiler. The guy that gave her to us came clean about it to me this morning, and said that he lied about the dad because he knew I wouldn't take her otherwise. I'm not very happy about this.


Whats the problem? I Don't get it..


----------

